# [Anleitung] ATI Moblity HD 4200/4xxx @ Windows 10? Ja, das geht!



## beren2707 (2. August 2015)

Liebe Aufrüstwillige für Windows 10 und Besitzer eines Notebooks mit HD 4xxx (hier: HP 625),

wie euch allen sicherlich leidlich bekannt ist, stellt AMD für genannte ATI-Karten keine Treiber mehr für Windows 8.1 oder gar 10 zur Verfügung. Man äußert auf Nachfragen von Usern, die sich zumindest einen einzigen grundlegenden Treiber für 10 wünschen würden, Absagen bzgl. einer künftigen Kompatibilität und Kaufempfehlungen für ein neues Gerät. Dies ist jedoch gar nicht nötig, wenn man ein paar Dinge beachtet.

Das Bild, das sich einem nach dem Upgrade auf Windows 10 präsentiert, deckt sich leider sehr mit den oben verlinkten Antworten auf die Anfrage - es wird lediglich ein rudimentär arbeitender Treiber geladen. VariBright ist unveränderbar auf maximaler Stufe, weswegen die Bildqualität bereits im Desktop einfach nur miserabel ist. Selbst YT-480p Videos ruckeln unerträglich vor sich hin, an einfachste Spiele ist erst gar nicht zu denken - was komplett ohne 3D-Beschleunigung auch kein Wunder ist. 
Man ist bereits nach wenigen Minuten stark in der Versuchung, entweder das Downgrade des Betriebssystems durchzuführen oder ein neues Gerät zu erwerben.

Jedoch besteht die Möglichkeit einen Treiber zu installieren, obwohl der Legacy-Treiber nicht einmal für Windows 8.1 gedacht ist. Aber der Reihe nach...

Zunächst beginnen wir mit dem Download des letzten verfügbaren Treibers für dieses Gerät, dem Catalyst Legacy 13.4 Beta.
Anschließend installieren wir den Treiber, jedoch wird die Installation des Display-Treibers fehlschlagen (was normal ist), das Vision Engine Control Center (aka Catalyst Control Center) wird jedoch installiert, bietet unter Nutzung des seitens Windows 10 bereitgestellten Treibers jedoch nur rudimentäre Einstellmöglichkeiten (natürlich ohne VariBright).

Im Rahmen der Installation wird ein Ordner auf Laufwerk C erstellt, in dem alle relevanten Bestandteile des Treibers ruhen. Um den gewünschten Display-Treiber installieren zu können, muss im Geräte-Manager die Karte ausgewählt werden, per Rechtsklick und "Treiber aktualisieren" wählen wir anschließend die Möglichkeit, selbst auf dem Computer nach einem geeigneten Treiber zu suchen. Dabei wählen wir nun, dass wir aus einer Liste von Treibern auswählen möchten und rufen anschließend per Klick auf "Datenträger" und "Durchsuchen" den AMD-Ordner auf. Dort navigieren wir bis zu "C:\AMD\Support\amd_catalyst_13.4_legacy_beta_vista_win7_win8\Packages\Drivers\Display\W86A_INF" und wählen dort "C8156445" aus, markieren die "ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200" (in meinem Fall, dort sollte natürlich euer jeweiliges Modell genannt und ausgewählt werden) und installieren den Treiber (muss mangels Signierung bestätigt werden). 

Der Bildschirm wird mehrfach schwarz werden und könnte zeitweise auch die Auflösung und/oder das Seitenverhältnis wechseln. Nach einer kurzen Wartezeit und einem anschließenden Neustart strahlt einen ein funktionierender Catalyst 13.4 Beta an, man kann im Vision Engine Control Center VariBright einstellen und auch wieder YT sowie Spiele nutzen.

Leider habe ich aktuell keine diese Beschreibungen untermalenden Bilder zur Verfügung, da dieses Gerät nicht mir sondern meinem Vater gehört. Ich kann bei entsprechendem Interesse gerne Bilder anfertigen, die Schritt-für-Schritt durch die Installation führen und könnte diese voraussichtlich nächste Woche Samstag einfügen.

Ich hoffe, dass diese Anleitung dem einen oder anderen User, der vor dem gleichen Problem stand wie ich, eine Hilfe sein kann. 
Für Nachfragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung, soweit ich diese aus meiner Erinnerung heraus beantworten kann.  Notfalls muss ich diese sammeln und am Wochenende im Rahmen der Bildererstellung beantworten.

Mit den besten Grüßen
beren2707


----------



## onliner (2. August 2015)

Könnt ich gleich mal schauen für meine alte Graka. Da ich irgendwie Probleme hin und wieder habe hier auf PCGH könnte das evtl. helfen. Danksche!


----------



## tdi-fan (2. August 2015)

Auf meinem Notebook mit HD3650 (sogar älter als deine Karte) läuft Win10 1a.

Die Treiber für die GPU wurden nach der fertigen Installation automatisch von Windows nachinstalliert.


----------



## beren2707 (2. August 2015)

@onliner: Bitte sehr! 

@tdi-fan: Was für ein Treiber wurde bei dir installiert? In meinem Fall wurde nur ein rudimentär arbeitenderTreiber (ich vermute einen abgespeckten Legacy 13.1) ohne VECC/CCC installiert, auch manuelle Bemühungen über Windows-Update blieben ohne Ergebnis. 
Von welchem Betriebssystem hast du gewechselt, 7 x64 oder 8(.1) x64?


----------



## tdi-fan (2. August 2015)

- Hab von 8.1 auf 10 gewechselt inkl Clean-Setup folgend
- Treiber von AMD laut Treiberdetails als Anbieter und Herausgeber
- ohne CCC (werde ich nachinstallieren)

Wie gesagt bei mir hat Win10 das via Update nach der fertigen Win 10-Installation nachinstalliert, Neustart war nötig.

Diese Methode, also wie es bei mir gelaufen ist mit der Treiberinstallation, ist mir auch neu gewesen


----------



## beren2707 (2. August 2015)

Danke für die Infos! 
In meinem Fall war es ein Upgrade von 7 x64 inkl. Beibehaltung aller Dateien und Programme (was überraschend gut verlief).
Könntest du noch per GPU-Z prüfen, welcher Treiber in deinem Fall installiert ist und testen, ob ein noch nachträglich zu installierendes CCC alle üblichen Funktionen bietet?


----------



## tdi-fan (2. August 2015)

Achso vergessen zu erwähnen, OS in beiden Fällen 64bit

Treiberversion 8.970.100.9001


----------



## beren2707 (2. August 2015)

Danke.  Exakt der war bei mir auch installiert, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Treiberdatum ist der 13.01.2015, oder?


----------



## tdi-fan (2. August 2015)

Also hab ich auch den Legacy-Treiber?


----------



## beren2707 (2. August 2015)

In meinem Fall war dies der seitens Windows-Update zur Verfügung gestellte Treiber, der weder eine 3D-Beschleunigung, Video-Beschleunigung noch Kompatibilität zum CCC bot. Nach dem Update auf Catalyst 13.4 wurde dieser auch so in GPU-Z benannt.


----------



## tdi-fan (2. August 2015)

Werde da gleich beigehen was CCC angeht.


----------



## tdi-fan (17. August 2015)

Habs jetzt von der Zeit her geschafft mal bei zugehen, und hab's nach deiner Anleitung gemacht, funzt wunderbar mit HD3650, alle CCC-Funktionen sind wählbar, plus ältere Games wie zB COD 4, Modern Warefare 2 und 3 laufen erheblich stabiler und flüssiger.

Vielen Dank




beren2707 schrieb:


> ...


----------



## Fampfomaster (21. Januar 2016)

Ich hätte zu diesem Thema noch eine Frage. Ich habe diese hervorragende Anleitung befolgt und habe allerdings noch immer keinen Erfolg. Ich habe ein Notebook mit einer HD 4230 und eine HD 5250 (?). Bei der HD 4200 wird mir angezeigt, dass kein Treiber installiert sei. Wenn ich nun den Treiber nach der Anleitung installieren will kommt "der optimale Treiber ist bereits installiert". Es wird allerdings beim Gerät immer noch angezeigt "kein Treiber installiert" und daher habe ich immer noch keine Videobeschleunigung.
Vielleicht hat da jemand noch eine Idee...ich bin nämlich inzwischen ein wenig am verzweifeln 

Danke für eure Antworten !


----------



## xNeo92x (22. Januar 2016)

Unter anderem könnte bei solchen Geschichten folgendes helfen: http://digitalflem.mydiscussion.net/


----------



## mayo (28. Februar 2016)

Ich habe das selbe Problem... Auf dem Media Rechner mit einem MSI mainboard und eine hd4200 lässt es sich auf diese Weise nicht installieren.  Win10 sagt ständig, dass bereits der Neuste Treiber installiert sein... Es steht aber nur der doofe Windows Media Treiber im Menü.
@it:
Problem gelöst. Registers gesäubert und die lanverbindubg gekappt. Dann "aus Liste wählen" genommen und entsprechende graka (4250) ausgewählt, Verzeichnis auf der hdd angegeben und gut ist!


----------



## Demono (27. November 2017)

Ich weiß - alter Beitrag.
Doch bei meinem ACER Aspire 5552 Laptop ist der Fehler erst jetzt aufgetreten. Habe Catalyst Legacy 13.4 Beta installiert. Dann wollt ich den Treiber manuell hinzufügen. 
Bin wie hier bereits beschrieben vorgegangen.
Leider gibt es auf meinem Laptop nicht die Datei "C8156445"

Also hat sich nichts geändert.

wo bekomm ich die her?


----------

